# Packages - Post Brexit



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm sure the answer is out there somewhere, but I cannot find it.

Assuming we ever come out of Europe, how will post from the UK be treated? Will it still pass through the system unhindered or drop into the black hole otherwise known as Customs in LISBON, while they work out how much they will rip us off in duty and IVA.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Depends on whether the UK stays in the Customs Union which until now nobody knows/can decide.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Nobody knows for certain but I think it's most unlikely that goods will pass unhindered from a third country into the EU.

From https://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custo...s-online-coming-from-a-noneu-union-country_en

"VAT is not due when the total value of all goods in a consignment (value not inclusive of customs duties or transport costs) is less than a threshold. The threshold may vary from 10 euros to 22 euros, depending on the EU country. Certain countries however, exclude mail orders from the exemption."


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks to you both.


----------

